# Video won't work after i installed a jelly bean rom.



## James6568 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Aokp/Rootzwiki.
I wanted to get some help with something. I am quite new to roms and rooting and stuff. I was getting tired of waiting for Motorola to release Jelly Bean for my device so i decided to do it myself. For the most part the rom works great, fantastic even, only the phone has stopped playing all kinds of video that is streamed through the cellular network. I can view videos from any apps and from youtube via wifi, But as soon as i leave the house and try to view video over my network, nothing works. Obviously my data usage is a lot better now , but i want this feature working again.
Any help would be great.
I'm using a Motorola Razr XT910 in the U.K. The AOKP version that my phone is running is - aokp_umts_spyder_unofficial_sep_25_12.
Thanks, if you guys need any more info, i'll be glad to help.


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they made it clear that the camera and/or video, Webtop, HDMI, and some other things are still in the works. They're working hard on it though!

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------

